
Military Cyber Teams on Standby for Elections - smacktoward
https://breakingdefense.com/2018/10/military-cyber-teams-on-standby-for-elections/
======
gcb0
what exactly would they do, if they get the deploy order? review ads for
facebook? break whats app encryption of accounts spamming fake news to larger
private groups? paratroop into russia's data centers?

